# Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to ... [solved]

## kiwipresse

Hallo,

wollte mir soeben gentoo auf meinen notebook, hp nc8430 installieren, dank der doku lief eigentlich auch alles super, bis zum reboot.

Danach bricht der Kernel immer mit einem kernel panic ab...

Starting balanced_irq

Using IPI Shortcut mode

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) 

denke mein problem wird in etwa das selbe sein wie auf https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-474141-highlight-kernel+panic+vfs.html bereits besprochen wurde, nur habe ich schwierigkeiten den kernel erneut zu compilieren, ich hab noch kein lauffähiges grundsystem installiert, boote immer noch von der minimal install cd. kann mir jemand helfen? soeinfach vor dem kernel compilieren wieder in die doku einzusteigen geht bei mir nicht, da das chroot fehlschlägt, chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash`: No such file or directory

muss ich jetzt alles von vorne machen oder kann man mir auch anders helfen?Last edited by kiwipresse on Mon Aug 14, 2006 3:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SinoTech

Nachdem du von der LiveCD gebootet hast, hast du auch dran gedacht die Partitionen zu mounten?

```

$ mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

```

Nur wenn die Root Partition gemountet ist, kannst du in das dortige System chrooten.

BTW Willkommen im Forum.

Mfg

Sino

----------

## kiwipresse

Habe ich nach ein paar verzweifelte Versuche dann doch rausbekommen, bin jetzt wieder am konfigurieren und beim fröhlichen morgen emerge.

Danke für die Hilfe und Willkommensgruß   :Wink: 

----------

## kiwipresse

Habe jetzt leider wieder das problem mit einem kernel panic.

Obwohl ich jetzt den sata support aktiviert habe kommt wieder die gleiche fehlermeldung:

VFS: Cannot open root device "sda3" or unknown-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)

Dateisystem ist ext3, was auch direkt im Kernel ist.

Bootoption ist root=/dev/sda3

----------

## NightDragon

Gib mir mal bitte die Ausgabe von der Live-CD und zwar

a) die von lspci

b) die von lsmod

*g* Dann kommen wir schon drauf warum..

----------

## kiwipresse

Gerne!

Ich hab aber nicht die LiveCD, daher werde ich nur die (hoffentlich) relevanten Dinge posten.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> lspci:
> 
> IDE Interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 0)
> ...

 

Ich habe bereits in der Kernel config Intel PIIX/ICH SATA Support und Nvidia SATA Support ausprobiert, jeweils im Kernel, mal getrennt und mal zusammen... soll ich am besten alle als Module automatisch laden lassen? so wirds ja glaube ich von der installercd so gemacht.

lsmode icht denke ich nicht nötig, da ich nur wlan und ein paar kleinigkeiten als module laden möchte.

Trotzdem noch die sata spezifischen module nach abruf von lsmode von der installcd.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> sata_mv
> 
> sata_qstor
> ...

 

----------

## kiwipresse

Problem gelöst, AHCI SATA support war nicht im Kernel.

----------

## firefly

schön das du es lösen konntest  :Smile: 

in zukunft ist es nicht verkehrt, wenn man sich die hilfe der einzelnen treiber anschaut, denn meist steht da drinn für welche hardware versionen revisionen der treiber gedacht ist.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Achja... sei doch so nett und editiere den Threadtitel indem du ein [solved] drann hängst. Dadurch weiss man, dass dein Problem behoben ist.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## NightDragon

*lach* Genau das habe ich mir nämlich gedacht @ kiwipresse

Ich hab btw. den selben Controller  :Wink: 

Solche Treiber gehören immer brav in die Kernel rein, nichts Modul. ganz fix rein. Das spart viel ärger  :Smile: 

----------

## firefly

ich glaube ehre, das er den support überhaupt nicht aktiviert hatte  :Smile:  egal als modul oder fest

----------

